# Cutting pine cones



## Dusty Grandpa (Jan 22, 2019)

I have some pine cones that I would like to cast in pen blanks. Some are too large to fit in the mold.  I was wondering about how you cut these from top to bottom, cutting them down the middle.  I have a table saw and a bandsaw, so any help with the saw blade used (i.e. teeth per inch) would be an enormous help .

If there is anything written, or any videos someone can direst me to, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks in advance, for any help you can give me


----------



## More4dan (Jan 22, 2019)

Following


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Buckeyepen (Jan 22, 2019)

I just use my band saw. I have a 1/2” 3tpi blade on now to cut alumilite.  I originally had a 1/4 6tpi when I first starting casting.  I see no difference as I use a Timberwolf thin kerf blade.  I personally would not want to use a table saw.  I feel the bandsaw is safer.   I put the pine cone in a wood clamp with minimal amount of pressure to keep it from moving, then run through bandsaw until I cut pine cone then reverse out after turning off saw.  Table saw I feel would be to aggressive and catchy tearing up cone.  I also never want to be that close to a blade and you would need a sled of some type.  Either way just be safe and watch your fingers


----------



## lorbay (Jan 22, 2019)

I use a 12" disk sander. It comes off real fast n
Lin


----------

